# Fender Champion Tweed Lacquer DIY



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I thought I'd share a few pictures of the transformation my Fender Champion 600 has undergone. It started out as one of these: bone stock.








The previous owner then stripped off the Tolex, changed the grill cloth and tweeded it into this beauty.








Whoever did the tweed did an incredible job. It is flawless. But I thought it lacked a 'vintage' vibe. So this weekend I spent $10 at Rona on a can of Minwax Polyshades Honey Pine Satin...








...applied 3 coats with a disposable foam brush (letting it dry for about an hour between coats) and turned it into this...








...Before (Left) After (Right)









I'm really happy with the way it turned out. And if you haven't tried one, these little Champion 600s are a really fun and inexpensive tube amp to play around with. I paid $300 CAN for mine with the upgraded Weber speaker and some upgraded tubes.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the stain shade. That looks perfect! Nice job.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> Thanks for the tip on the stain shade. That looks perfect! Nice job.


Thanks. It was about 50 times easier and less messy than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, looks great, maybe Fender could learn a few tricks from you guys. Congrats.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I like it and agree that these amps are cool. I prefer them stock to the mercury mag modification package. How is it with the upgraded speaker - big difference I bet?


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

adcandour said:


> I like it and agree that these amps are cool. I prefer them stock to the mercury mag modification package. How is it with the upgraded speaker - big difference I bet?


I bought it used with the upgraded Weber Alnico in it so I never heard the stock speaker. I'd love to side-by-side it with a stock one though and see what the difference is. I have absolutely no complaints about it. It gets crunchy at about 6 with single coils. I leave it on 12 and control the volume on my guitar. Fantastic little bedroom amp and killer recording amp.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is useful info. My old tweed Princeton is looking awful weary, and I've never gigged with it since I bought it in 1976. It needs to go for a Minwax mani-pedi.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

mhammer said:


> This is useful info. My old tweed Princeton is looking awful weary, and I've never gigged with it since I bought it in 1976. It needs to go for a Minwax mani-pedi.


And the really good news--you'll only need the small 236ml can You could probably do 3 coats on about a dozen Princetons with the small can. BTW, a mid-70s tweed Princeton?! I must have one.


----------

